# Stuck again ?



## GK1918 (Jan 24, 2014)

Well I finnally received a new change gear brass plate from that guy on ebay.  It comes already pre bent (curved).  Its a thing of beauty.  Problem is
the vertical holes are fine, the horizontal holes are off about 1/2 of the rivit hole.  My big problem is either seeing or holding these rivits - put two in ok,
and lost the other two rivits, to the floor to hell.  Wondering if I should carefully run a small drill or use one of those hole punch things on all four holes
of the plate like splitting the difference.  I think I'll try the hole punch on the old brass plate??? maybe look around for brass screws....I know one thing
I'd never make it in the watch repair business.   Or maybe I have an end mill that small rather than a drill..


----------



## xalky (Jan 24, 2014)

I'd just elongate all 4 holes if it's close. Maybe a small drill bit, slightly smaller than the hole, in a battery drill and just ream them out to one side a little. Being careful to ream them out evenly so that the elongation will be covered by the shoulder of the rivet. Or you could use a small round jewelers file, if you have one.


----------



## GK1918 (Jan 24, 2014)

xalky said:


> I'd just elongate all 4 holes if it's close. Maybe a small drill bit, slightly smaller than the hole, in a battery drill and just ream them out to one side a little. Being careful to ream them out evenly so that the elongation will be covered by the shoulder of the rivet. Or you could use a small round jewelers file, if you have one.





Exactly my thought xalky, we will see today, but I do want to say  for 35 bucks at first I was kinda leary, but this is beautiful exactly well made.  Now
to find two lost rivits with magnet.  so nice I dont want finger prints on it.  

sam


----------



## JHP (Jan 25, 2014)

"Now to find two lost rivits with magnet." 
 That might take a while (I'm assuming those rivets are brass also).
:thinking:


----------



## Thoro (Jan 25, 2014)

JHP said:


> "Now to find two lost rivits with magnet."
> That might take a while (I'm assuming those rivets are brass also).
> :thinking:



I believe they are steel. Mine are.


----------



## GK1918 (Jan 26, 2014)

*Sweet*

Thanks guys I did find 'steel' rivits without the magnet (imagine that).   Anyways, this really pops.   I did think it would be some elcheapo made across
the pond=  BUT NOT= its a beauty.  Now I got to buy another one.

sam               here is our other one thats going to get the rattle can and a new brass plate (second pic)


----------



## fastback (Jan 26, 2014)

Sam, nice plate.  No problem reading that one. Glad to see you got it in place.

Paul


----------



## GK1918 (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks Paul Its very well made.                  sam


----------



## thenrie (Jan 27, 2014)

You can buy those rivets from McMaster-Carr. They are called "screw nails".  They come in a number of sizes and in zinc or stainless. The stainless runs $4.46/100. The rivets I took out of my SB came in two head sizes, but the shanks and length were the same on both (shank = .10 and the length = 1/4). I just received a box of #2 screw nails for the rebuild of my SB9A and a DR11. Hit me with a PM and I'll mail you a few.


----------



## Walltoddj (Jan 27, 2014)

If they have a spiral stem with a button head for blind holes they are also known as udrive screws we used them to hold tags and labels on our injection mold.

Todd


----------

